# Hedgehog Halloween Costume Contest?



## bluebunneh (Oct 16, 2009)

I was wondering if this forum already had one? If not I think we should start one!!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i think thats a great idea. last year my hammy was a rock star.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I love the BOA!! :lol:


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

PJM said:


> :lol: I love the BOA!! :lol:


Agreed!!!!1 :lol: :lol:


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

I think we should rename this thread: How To Get Your Hedgehog To Hate You In October! 

Regardless, here is Paprika's costume, this year she's a (huffy) angel ;P


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

That last picture is the cutest thing I've ever seen :lol: Just like "omg, please just get this stuff OFF of me"


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Ah these are brilliant! So cute. Might try to dress henry a little but fear he may kill me. :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The pictures are just wonderful!!!


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

haha, yeah Paprika was really hating it at first.. then after awhile she accepted her fate and went with it.. of course that didn't stop her from trying to find a hidey spot and flee the situation.. it was so funny to watch her run around with her wings on, that's probably why hedgehogs don't have wings.. they aren't very graceful critters 
Next year I'm picking something less complicated ;D


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

The Itsy Bitsy Wimbley...


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

haha, awe, I'm sure he loved that too ;D


----------



## Fiera Aurion (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm working on trying to create this costume for my Farrah after a friend sent me the picture..


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm holding a hedge-o-ween picture contest on my website www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com We will be giving away 5 wheels, you guys should enter.


----------

